
Blazor – experimental web UI framework using C#/Razor via WebAssembly - ksejka
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiLAE6HMr10&feature=youtu.be&t=1861
======
ksejka
[https://github.com/SteveSanderson/Blazor](https://github.com/SteveSanderson/Blazor)

